# ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة



## مورا مارون (5 يوليو 2008)

*يكتسب فن اعداد الطعام اهمية واسعة تزداد يوما بعد يوم في المجتمعات عامة 

ولكن تزيين المائدة فن رفيع بحد ذاته يزيد الطعام جمالا وحلاوة ويفتح الشهية للطعام 

ومناديل المائده الجميله تضفي على المائده جمالا ورونقا يلفت الانظار 

وعملية تحضير المناديل ليست صعبه 
*​


*فحبيت اوريكم اليوم كيف نزين الموائد بلمناديل وطريقة لفها مشروحة*


*بكل صورة*


*انشالله تعجبكم وعملها كتير سهل انت بس جرب وحتشوف الررررروعة*​ 













































]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















*ودلوقتي المجموعة الثانية فيها شرح ابسط عشان تثبيت المعلومات*​ 


 


​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 يوليو 2008)

*2 ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*

*ودلوقتي شوية اكسسوارات *​ 
*انشالله تعجبكم......*​ 


 



 



 


 


 


 


 



 


 


 


 

*واخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​ 

*تشكيلة دي*​ 

*اكسواررررررررررررررر *​ 


 
*مناددددددديل*
*



*​ 


_*ارجوك لا تقرأو ترحل....*_
*شاركني رأيك فأنت مهم بلنسبة لي *​ 







​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*

الله ايه الحاجات الجميله دى

حلووين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*



candy shop قال:


> الله ايه الحاجات الجميله دى​
> 
> حلووين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​


 

*اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا كاندي والحمدلله انو عجبك الموضوع*
*وانا شفتوا  موضوع جديد ومهم*

*بس  بصراحة الت في قلبي هو الموضوع وحش لهدرجة ولا ايه*

*اصلي ما حدش شجعني ولا حتى قالو  ميرسي*​ 

*شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكي بجد ع تشجيعك يا امررررررررر*
​


----------



## فونتالولو (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك الشو جميل اوي بجد انا بحب اتعلم الحاجات ديه 
مرسيييييييييييييييييييي اهو علشان مش تزعلي _


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*

هو حد يقدر يقول غير روووووعه

بجد تحففففففففففففه وفعلا بتدى منظر وشكل تانى للسفره

بس الحاجات دى فيها طرق صعببببببه اووووووووى بس هحاول اعملها

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر

وفى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _تعيش ايدك الشو جميل اوي بجد انا بحب اتعلم الحاجات ديه _
> _مرسيييييييييييييييييييي اهو علشان مش تزعلي _


 











*ع ردك  الطيف*
* وبجد كنت زعلانة شوي لان الموضوع اخد معي وقت كتير لجمعتو*
* بس دلوقتي خلاص....*

*اهو  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نورت الموضوع *

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*



totty قال:


> هو حد يقدر يقول غير روووووعه​
> 
> بجد تحففففففففففففه وفعلا بتدى منظر وشكل تانى للسفره​
> بس الحاجات دى فيها طرق صعببببببه اووووووووى بس هحاول اعملها​
> ...


----------



## المجدلية (8 يوليو 2008)

فعلا موضوع جميل والصور اكثر من رائعه ودى شهادة منى مش غرور هههههههههههههه بس لانى بكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه اقتصاد منزلى بس على ايامى مكنش الحاجات الجميله دى تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*

*أيه الروووووعه دى يا مورا .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

naglaa_y قال:


> فعلا موضوع جميل والصور اكثر من رائعه ودى شهادة منى مش غرور هههههههههههههه بس لانى بكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه اقتصاد منزلى بس على ايامى مكنش الحاجات الجميله دى تسلم ايدك يا قمر


 


نجلااا منورة حبيبتي ودي شهادة اعتز بيها 

دنتي اختصاصية بقا 

واهلاا بيكي معنا في المنتدى ومنتظرين مواضيعك 

الي تخص اختصاصك 

ربنا معاكي​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *أيه الروووووعه دى يا مورا .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


 

*اهلااا دونا اشتقتالك*

*الحمدلله انو عجبك حبيبتي*

*منورة الموضوع*


----------



## asula (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*

حلو كثير شكرا​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملف روعة بلصور فن تزين المائدة*



asula قال:


> حلو كثير شكرا
> 
> 
> اهلااااااااااااااااا
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الحاجات الجميله دى  تفتح النفس للكل شكرا ليك


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> ايه الحاجات الجميله دى تفتح النفس للكل شكرا ليك


----------

